# Turning Tool Storage Suggestions



## LodenTurner (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello All,
I was looking for recommendations on possible turning tool storage. I am leaning towards a rolling tool chest and wondered if any of you used one? I am looking for one to possibly roll under my lathe when i am done turning for the day to help save limited space in my garage/shop. I have a Powermatic 4224B, floor to underside of bed rails is 24.25" and width is 50.25", im not concerned about depth.
Your suggestions and feed back are appreciated.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

It would be easy to build a 2-drawer chest to fit under the lathe. I like not having anything at my feet, feel like I can maneuver around better. So I opted for a spinner that stands right next to the lathe, You can see it here …
.

http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/82386
.
.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a wall behind my lathe so I bought 4 of these Harbor Freight 18" magnetic tool strips

which are on sale for $4 a piece right now, to make a 6 foot long strip. I hang the tools tip up on that strip with a small shelf under the ends of the handles of some of the heavier ones. I like the tip up method because it makes it easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This holds most of my stuff, tools, centers, tool rests, handled allen wrenches, awls and hand tools used at my lathe.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I built a 'topper' for an inexpensive steel tool cabinet …










I use pieces of transparent hose on the sharps to protect both me and the business ends of the tools.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

I wanted my chisels to be close at hand, but out of the way. I don't like having to lean over the lathe to retrieve my tools as it just seems like asking for trouble. There is a small gap between my headstock and the metal cabinet to the left of it. I decided to build a pull-out for the chisels and it turned out pretty well. I made a very short video of it and here's the link:


----------



## guillo (Jun 13, 2016)

Muchísimas gubias je


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is one mounted to the lathe close at hand. Business end goes into the holder to keep anyone from cutting themselves on a sharp edge.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

> This holds most of my stuff, tools, centers, tool rests, handled allen wrenches, awls and hand tools used at my lathe.
> 
> - hairy


Do I spy a Robust Sweet 16 in the background? Very nice lathe


----------

